# Glock 30 reliability



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm thinking of picking one up but wanted to do some research which includes forum as well as actually renting and firing one myself. Are there any know issues with this regarding this model? I appreciate it.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought a used Glock 30 and I have had no problems at all and it has 20 - 30% less kick than my 1911


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

T-55A5 said:


> I bought a used Glock 30 and I have had no problems at all and it has 20 - 30% less kick than my 1911


I agree. I had a G30, and was the only .45 ACP that I could shoot quickly and accurately. I am going to buy another one someday and hang onto the dang thing this time! Stupid.:buttkick:


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

My favorite carry gun ever. Very reliable and easy to carry. I shoot better with the 30 than the full-sized model 21.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I don't have any experience with the 30 but all of my experiences with Glock have been positive. IMHO you should not hesitate to buy any Glock because of reliability concerns.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Almost have the cash saved up so all systems should be ready for lunch come November.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Check out the used ones first, you may find a 'nearly' new one like I did and it saved me $150.00


----------

